# 900W LED to much light for 1 plant?



## UpstairsRichie (Nov 29, 2014)

I was browsing the internet... 
Saw a post on MarsII 900W LED, on an  MJ forum. Poster stated that the 900W was not working for him. 
He has ONE plant under a 900W MarsII.
When he switches back to 250W CFL, his plant perks up.

Wonderin' why?

One of the ladies from MarsHydro, answered the posters question, and said 900W was to much light for one plant.

Is that true? 


Thanks much. 

Happy late Thanksgiving to all.


----------



## P Jammers (Nov 29, 2014)

That light uses about 400 watts, and no it is not too much for one plant in flower. It is kind of a waste though. I'd run 6 smaller plants under that.

My guess is A. He is a new grower, or B. He/she had the light closer than it was supposed to be.

The test light I am currently running on here is 380 watts for reference.


----------



## Dman1234 (Nov 29, 2014)

Is this thread on 420 mag?  if so he has the light 2 inches above canopy and his ph is off. These are more likely the cause.


----------



## UpstairsRichie (Nov 30, 2014)

Yeah, it's on 420mag.  I didn't catch that it was 2" above the canopy.
thanks for the re:


----------



## UpstairsRichie (Nov 30, 2014)

PJ,
thanks for the re:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 30, 2014)

The answer is a big loud resounding, "NO".

Wow--that really makes me believe that the people at Mars do not their you know what from a hole in the ground.  First of all, like mentioned, they only use about 400W and that is definitely not too much for 1 plant.  It is very very easy to get 1 plant where it is large enough for 400W.  Then to not even discuss any other factors that could be causing this is really irresponsible.  One of the things we have learned is that you cannot put your light 2" from the canopy like you can do with fluoros and we all know the importance of pH.

DMan--thanks for "the rest of the story".


----------

